# Taming a Nervous 'Tiel Help



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

Lat September we caught a bird on our roof. Obviously, it was a cockatiel. 
Basically that was the first and the last time we ever really touched him. 
In November (not sure exactly what month) we clipped his wings (no worries, it turned out very good). He screamed and thrashed the whole time but after that he was mostly grounded. Now, he prefers to walk wen though he can fly okay. 
Alright, that's the history now to our dilemma. 

'Cinna' as we've come to call him doesn't exactly seem "scared" persay, he doesn't hiss and pace frantically whenever someone approaches the cage but as soon as you touch he cage he gets nervous. 
I was pleased at first since I read about tiels who started and were petrified of humans. 
I've gotten him to eat millet and his food from the palm of my hand about two or three times after he'd been out of the cage for a couple hours and was starving anyways. But the next time he's out, he wants absolutely nothing to do with me! 
I really think I just need a step by step guide from someone as the ones I've found through googling just aren't specific enough, and I need some people to ask questions to along the way. 

I'll be available to start any taming process with full dedication on Saturday as that begins my spring break where I'll have a week to get into the habits of what I'm supposed to be doing.

Also, is it beneficial for him to be outside for a bit on a warm day, he kind of panics whenever I do but perhaps with more consistency he'd like it? 

I am tempted to buy him a hand fed cage mate, but I'm only fourteen and therefore don't have a steady income (and I own rats where most of my money goes) and no one in my family really likes Cinna. 

Thank You




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Aww! I just got my first cockatiel, so I don''t know how to help. but I think it is wonderful that you love him and want to tame him. I'd love to see some pictures of him. Derp! Just saw the pictures you posted! He's gorgeous! I have a 6month old Lutino. I'm working really hard every day to seal a tight bond with him. His name is Tiki


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

I posted a thread with pics but I'll put some here too  





































Edit; just saw hat you just said you saw but here's pictures anyways xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Awww! I just love him!


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you 
Would you agree he's a male? And in assuming he's standard color. Not 100% though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Actually I haven't a single clue. Try to get a video of Cinna singing and post it on youtube then link it somewhere on the forums and people will be able to tell you if they think it is a boy or a girl. I don't think he's a standard grey though, I think he's maybe a cinnamon pied or something. People here will be able to tell you what mutation he is 

I've only had Tiki for about 3 weeks to a month and he's my first ever cockatiel, so I don't really know much about them yet.


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

I was thinking cinnamon as well since he seems lighter than a standard gray. 
Hmm alright. I'll try and get a video, I can't post it directly here can I?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't think so....not real sure to be honest.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

There are very good stickies on this site, if you look under Taming and Bonding.

Another method I have read that has worked for others is described at this site:

http://littlebudgiebuddies.blogspot.com/2013/11/taming-budgie-and-maintaining-bond.html

Although the method is for a budgie, I think it should work just as well for a cockatiel. I have a friend who was having trouble taming her budgie. She used this technique and he was tame in about two days.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cinna is a cinnamon male. Very handsome.

I used to have a cockatiel just like him. Love the pics.


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you Dianne, I read the post and it's very interesting. I'll probably watch e videos in it later tonight or tomorrow. 
Thank you all for confirming his color, appreciate it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Let us know how it's working for you.


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

So, I was just thinking of doing it when I realized I have no idea how I should get him out of the cage. Should I put it in the room in his cage (thinking of using a bathroom) and let him come out on his own terms, I don't think He will, but perhaps after several sessions he will? Or should I towel him out and put him in the room? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I would advise taking him in in his cage and having some spray millet to entice him out.


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

Alright thanks, I'll try that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

The problem with using a towel to get them out of the cage for training is that you'd most likely be forced to put him back in with a towel eventually, which could hurt progress in taming him. The bathroom sounds like a good idea, calm small room with no distractions. Use millet as bribery if you can, but I'd personally let him try to come out on his own terms. Bird can live for years and years, waiting an extra couple days or weeks to let him feel comfortable that things are moving at his pace can be a big help in having a bird that trusts you completely.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Let him come out on his own terms. If you keep your distance, you will often find that they end up creeping up to you


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

I've decided to try and stick to a rough schedule of twice a day. Once in he late morning, once in the evening. 
I just got finished with the second one. Both times he remained in he cage, I kept them short, between a half hour and forty five minutes. I placed him at one side of the bathroom and I sat at the other. The first time I attempted to get him to eat millet, but since we switched his cage (he was in a dog kennel until he mastered getting out) a few months back he has rarely taken millet from the hand inside his cage so as soon as my hand entered he raced to the opposite side of the cage. He was very tense he whole first time do to me transferring his cage into the bathroom. 
The second time, a few minutes ago he was calmer, still didn't come out of his cage, I don't try to give him any millet just laid it down in front of his cage door.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

It might take some time but as long has you don't give up and give him all the patience in the world then he should slowly come around. You sound like you are doing a fantastic job


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll jut try to keep updating this every evening or so with out progress. So today, the morning was okay. He was calmer, I decided that at the end of each session I'd attempt to give him millet. He nibbled it twice, each timer inning away afterwards. Then finally he stayed still (it was long enough for my legs to have fallen asleep!), and I let him eat a decent bit of it before taking it away. 
This evening was more successful he was chirping and preening himself and he took the millet way faster. 
I feel like he should be really easy to tame, it's just that he is the first bird I've ever really interacted with (minus a neighbors lovebird when I was like eight). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CinnaBird (Feb 15, 2014)

Today he took the millet in good time, the noon session he spent the whole entire time grooming himself which I suppose is good. Nothing to spectacular to report. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

